# Newb with a new 800



## Blitzed99 (Oct 20, 2012)

First off, whats up? My name is Adam and I just joined. I have done a lot of reading and still have a couple questions. When I give it full throttle in low on the road it seems to hesitate and then grabs and pulls a wheelie. Is this hesitation belt slip? Next is when going down a steep hill there is a noise coming from the rear. It also happens if I grab the brakes hard and slide the tires. Would that be the transmission chain hitting the plug I read about? That is all for now. Look forward to being on here.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Welcome, nobody can really help you with your issue because they will require more information. year, make, model... got the fact that it's an 800cc but that's a pretty vague description to help someone troubleshoot.


----------



## Blitzed99 (Oct 20, 2012)

2012 Sportsman 800


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The hesitation is probably just something from the factory, maybe a tuning issue. 

The clanking could be the rear end. The brute force has a tendency to clank a little as well when going down hill and using the EBS.


----------



## Duckman (Sep 28, 2012)

Hey man I have a new 800 and it also makes the clanking sound. Was told by dealer that is just the gears in it and nothing to worry about..


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Its not any issue with EBS bc Polaris stopped putting in it the Sportsman 800 a few years back to push ppl toward the XP models.


----------



## Blitzed99 (Oct 20, 2012)

Duckman, on yours when u hit the throttle dead stop in low does it seem to roll a little before you get full power? Mine will move forward a little and then grab and yank the wheels up.


----------



## Duckman (Sep 28, 2012)

No cant say mine did that from the factory. I installed a clutch kit in it a week ago. Now it doesnt do anything till about 2300 rpm then you better be holding on..


----------

